# Hi I am new here :)



## joebloe24 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Iam new here 

Hope everyone is doing well.


just wanted to ask a question here how do I get an artist to perform in my country as in Australia? 

can any help me with this? I want to get one of my favourite pianists ie Brian Crain to perform here in Australia 

Thanks Everyone

Joe


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi, Joe! 

dj


----------



## simeoc (Jul 25, 2009)

welcome aboard.. joe.. hope u enjoy ur stay here..


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Hi Joe. I absolutely enjoy Brian's compositions. The albums that I have would be considered 'New Age' music, but I have looked up and listened to both of hs Symphonies, in part, and truly loved the portions that I have listened to.

That said, your question is a hard one. I would go to his WebPage and contact his public relations..........maybe going Down Under is one of his life long dreams (like many of us). You never know. 

I was just listening to a CD by him called 'Morning Light' which prompted me to research his work on the net. It is great.

Welcome to the forum and be happy with the much talent that you guys have unleashed on the world Chuck


----------

